# Decals for 15b transformer?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I got a grungy 15B for $35, took it apart, and washed the shell in the dishwasher. What little white lettering there was left was obliterated by the dishwasher... no big loss, it wasn't in good shape to begin with. However, now that it's all gone, I was wondering if there are replacement decals available. Preferably a dry transfer decal, just the "American Flyer" logo on the top, I can repaint the speed numbers with white paint and a small brush.

Thanks!

Charles.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I see decals like that occasionally, Charles---I'd check both Portlines and Ebay. Doug Peck (Portlines) often carries stuff that's not in the catalog. Also look in Ebay under either "American Flyer Parts" or "American Flyer transformer".


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

So, the dishwasher did a really nice job of cleaning all the nooks and crannies, and then some rubbing compound, polishing compound, and then carunba wax got the transformer looking rather spectacular, even if it doesn't have any lettering on it. I replaced the cracked and broken lock washers under the handle as well (handle was loose and rocking), replaced the cord, and wired in an on/off switch too. Check it!










Charles.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tranny looks great ... "showroom finish"! Nice throttle design on those AF trannies.

The decal looks fine ...??? Or was it another decal you were talking about ???

TJ


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

That's a riveted-on metal emblem. The words "American Flyer" should appear in white on the angled section just below the lights.

Charles.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Charles ...

... I don't have much first-hand knowledge of this AF stuff ... still learning as I peek over shoulders here!

Am I correct in recalling that that's a "dead man throttle" on an AF tranny like that?

TJ


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Yep, that's the case! Some people dislike them, but I really dig it. No need to turn the throttle all the way down to stop or reverse, and I like it better than having to press a reverse button. 

Charles.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So is that little squarish U-bracket that I'm seeing below the handle a terminal that actually complete the electrical circuit when the handle is pushed down? If so, is there actually current flowing through the metal part of the handle ??? I suspect not, but I'm trying to figure out what that U-thing does.

Again, just curious and learning on my end...

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It appears that the lettering is recessed. If so, you can probably use white paint and then just wipe the surface to recreate the lettering.

It is a good looking transformer, looks like new!


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

No, current isn't flowing through the handle. That bracket just holds teh handle down, the handle pushes a plunger down that makes contact with the wiper and pushes it onto the coils.

Charles.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Charles ... I figured there was something else going on like that ...

TJ


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

The lettering isn't recessed so that idea is out


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles --

You trying to find a decal to replace the "American Flyer" lettering along the top just below the lights? I don't have one of these tranformers, but looking at photos of them, it appears that the white lettering is painted or stamped on. Or are you referring to a different area of the transformer? Portlines may have repro transformer decals -- Triple S also offers them.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, that's exactly what I'm looking for. I didn't see anything at portlines, but their parts index doesn't have photos and it's not easy to find some stuff... so I could easily hav emissed it.

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have never seen a decal or sticker like that since they are usually stamped or painted. Check Triple S (http://www.ssstrains.com/default.htm) and click the down arrow at "Part Number" to change it to "Phrase" then enter the transformer number or just the word "transformer" to narrow your search. He seems to have a lot of repro stickers and such.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles --

Is the lettering cast into the case and raised? If so, how about using some white shoe polish from one of those plastic bottles with the foam applicator. Just try to dab it on the lettering and logo to just cover the top edges, then spary over the whole thing with clear.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

No, not raised at all. It was painted or stamped.

Charles.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Charles,

I poked around ebay a bit the other night, hoping to find something suitable for your tranny ... came up empty handed, though.

Do you know that you can make your own decals using a color computer printer? Normally, you can produce any color except white, however ... you can buy special White decal "paper" that you can use to make white lettering.

I've never used the stuff myself, but others here have dabble with it.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/704-9202

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/768-5030

I think for your lettering, you'd have to "not print" in the area of the actual white letters (the paper is already white), but "print" a black field around the letters themselves, with a rectangular our oval outside shape that you could easily cut out. The hope is that the printed black would match the tranny black.

TJ


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

it's not that big a deal, I'll just leave it without. All this talk of trannys disturbs me though... 

Charles.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Charles,
Your transformer looks great, I also have a couple of 15B and 16B units that I have cleaned up and mostly lost the white lettering on the numbers.
I don't think anyone has mentioned LBR enterprises, I have posted the link to their site below. I looked at it, and couldn't find decals for the transformers, but they do have about every other decal we would need, and they say they are adding new stuff every day!

http://www.lbrenterprisesllc.com/index.html

George


----------

